# June 2020 Photo of the Month



## snowbear (Jul 11, 2020)

Congratulations to @The_Traveler for "Tbourida, Morocco."  Unfortunately, the photo isn't available at the time of this post.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 11, 2020)

Thank you snowbear, I've decided to withdraw from TPF and remove as many as possible of my photos.

In the past couple of years the number of photos interesting to me has dropped to minuscule numbers and, as important,  the large proportion of staff do not post photos thus really take only a supervisory role.
I think this lack of involvement from the top has a stultifying effect.

Thanks to the many people I've met who are still here.
As soon as I figure out how, I will stop being a 'supporting member' and donate that money to an organization I admire.

Lew


----------

